# The loss of the TiVo's face on the remote is somewhat disturbing



## KenV99 (Oct 17, 2015)

I am coming from a Premiere, but faceless nature of the TiVo button makes me feel that something bad has happened to him.

In addition I am finding it difficult to unlearn 15 years of muscle memory with the relocation of the Guide button.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

The remote has the same buttons in the same locations as the Roamio remote. So those of us that have Roamios have already gone through the process of relearning the guide button change. I don't use my Premiere much any more (and if I do want to watch a show on it, I stream it through my Roamio) so when I pick up it's remote I have the reverse issue with it's guide button location . It really doesn't take long to relearn button locations.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's like the Ghost of TiVo... They should put the word Boo!! in there. Oh wait.......


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Maybe it's his back and he's mooning us.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I miss the face on the badge on the front of my roamio pro!! I wish tivo would of left the black badge with the tivo face and smile. It looked happy and inviting now it looks too plain and boring!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

They removed the "TiVo" smile but they didn't change the shape from the old style to the new style, so they only went half way. At the very least they should have printed the new "TiVo" logo on it. How will people know what anyone is talking about when they say to hit the "TiVo button".


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

People look at the TiVo remote when they use it?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

rainwater said:


> People look at the TiVo remote when they use it?


My mother does.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

KenV99 said:


> I am coming from a Premiere, but faceless nature of the TiVo button makes me feel that something bad has happened to him. In addition I am finding it difficult to unlearn 15 years of muscle memory with the relocation of the Guide button.


Something bad DID happen to the poor guy, just look at my avatar! 



aaronwt said:


> It's like the Ghost of TiVo... They should put the word Boo!! in there. Oh wait.......


Oh, you mean like........... hey, wait a minute!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Maybe it's his back and he's mooning us.


That would be this. 










Scott


----------



## KenV99 (Oct 17, 2015)

I realized that it bothers me because it reminds me of when this happened on Star Trek - Charlie X:










Which in turn reminds of when this happened on X-Files - Je Souhaite:










But that's just a mouth loss, so not really the same.


----------



## portishead (Apr 22, 2008)

It's always interesting to see the things people complain about.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

portishead said:


> It's always interesting to see the things people complain about.


I thought it was posted tongue-in-cheek.


----------



## KenV99 (Oct 17, 2015)

sangs said:


> I thought it was posted tongue-in-cheek.


Indeed, it was!  I have nothing but praise for the Bolt - no actual complaints... I was hoping to hit a sympathetic note with a few fellow geeks and make them smile. 

Coming from a 2-tuner Premiere, this is like going from an Ford Escort to an Aston Martin Vantage. I love the commercial skip functionality and the four tuners (2-person household, no Minis - four is plenty).

But the game changer for me is the speed at which it connects to Netflix and Amazon Prime. I never bothered including streaming versions in my One Passes because it was so slow. It was faster to flip over to my FireTV stick and find an episode than to have the Premiere launch the appropriate app.

Now, this is a whole new world.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's just pre-worn off. Yours hasn't worn off of your various remotes due to use?! I'm not completely joking.. I have a bunch of remotes from various devices with button labels worn off..


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

rainwater said:


> People look at the TiVo remote when they use it?


Well, I'll have to NOW, since they moved the ****ing buttons around.

(Yes, at the moment, my newest TiVo is the TiVoHD. You got a problem with that, you can buy me a new one.)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

murgatroyd said:


> ......(Yes, at the moment, my newest TiVo is the TiVoHD. You got a problem with that, you can buy me a new one.)


Heavens to Murgatroyd!!!


----------



## mather (Jun 4, 2007)

Is the Bolt white remote backlit?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mather said:


> Is the Bolt white remote backlit?


no


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

craigk said:


>


qft


----------

